# Plug Diode



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129602&highlight=plugging+diode


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

So, if I understand this correctly, no real power flows through the plug diode under normal acceleration/deceleration (assuming that you are driving a car, and not a piece of material handling equipment).


----------

